# Defined as an owner



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Can you even get defined as an owner in the current TT?

I spoke to the dealership in Germany where I bought the TT. They said and I quote:
_*"Your account is completely "green" and the Audi Connect services are activated in your Audi TT.

It is not possible to define it as the owner. Even the note with the entry of the 10-digit vehicle code in the vehicle (determination of the main user) is misleading and not yet provided in your TT.

The vehicle does not have more functions than can be controlled and visible in your app."*_

Apparently this is not available on the TT.

I wanted to use the: _"Equipment details
Discover all equipment details such as standard and optional equipment, consumption data and other vehicle information
To the equipment details"_ function


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

It is definitely available on the TT, I had my Salesman do it on my TTS. He's also done it for my S1 as even though there's no connectivity available on the S1, without being defined as the owner you can't view service history.

They need to open the record for you on their system (don't know which system) and tick a single box that marks the email address they hold for you as the owner. You will need to provide them with the email address you're using on your myAudi account if it's different to what they already hold.

You must also select the dealer as your service partner (worth doing this before you ask them to do it).

It is fair to say that a lot of people including those in the service departments at Audi dealers have zero idea about this.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

phaze,

I already did all of the things you mentioned....gave email, marked them as partners... the whole shabang. Before I asked them to mark me as owner.

They managed to verify my account. (once you go in to the Account details and then verify): Account settings--->
Profile data--->Account verified
Download current terms and conditions as PDF
Download contract as PDF
terminate the contract.

But they cant manage to mark me as owner. Just that part

To be fair I never got my 10 digit code. Since I bought mine 2nd hand from them.

The guy in the email was referred as Audi Expert in his title.

I can access:
1. Book my service
2. My service history
3. My connect audi services

I cant access:
1.Additional car info
2. the optional and standard equipment tab.

Im so confused.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> phaze,
> 
> I already did all of the things you mentioned....gave email, marked them as partners... the whole shabang. Before I asked them to mark me as owner.
> 
> ...


I don't know about second user stuff, I had the dealer I bought the car do it for me (in both the TTS and S1 case). It was literally just a single tick box on one of their systems that enabled it. The S1 was the same as you're seeing without, so couldn't see the specification or service history.

This stuff should be easy but....

Perhaps contact Audi Customer Services for help? You might have to buy a replacement 10 digit code though, not sure what it's purpose is, I never used it on my TTS everything just worked once I'd set it up and been marked as the owner.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Also:

"Unlock additional vehicle information
Let your Audi partner determine who owns the vehicle in order to experience the full scope of myAudi. (ScreenShoot 1)

*Set as owner*" (button)
(ScreenShoot 1)

Once I "press Set as OWNER" i get this:
Audi connect services successfully set up
You can now use all of your Audi connect services

*To the vehicle* (button)
(ScreenShoot 2)


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Never saw that on my TT myAudi pages, had to get the dealer to tick the box I mentioned. Almost everything worked until they did that. There certainly wasn't a button on either cars page to press - in the UK it refers you to your service partner so perhaps it's different again in Europe.

Don't think I can help any more than I have. Sorry.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

phazer said:


> Never saw that on my TT myAudi pages, had to get the dealer to tick the box I mentioned. Almost everything worked until they did that. There certainly wasn't a button on either cars page to press - in the UK it refers you to your service partner so perhaps it's different again in Europe.
> 
> Don't think I can help any more than I have. Sorry.


Thats ok. I will try a different Dealership and play stupid.

P.s- can you access your additional and standard equipment tab on the TTS?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > Never saw that on my TT myAudi pages, had to get the dealer to tick the box I mentioned. Almost everything worked until they did that. There certainly wasn't a button on either cars page to press - in the UK it refers you to your service partner so perhaps it's different again in Europe.
> ...


I could yes. Don't have the car anymore to screen grab for you though.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

I'd never noticed this on the website before (although to be fair, I hadn't used the site that much) but all my equipment is listed correctly in the myAudi app.

Does it work for you there?

EDIT: I also can't define myself as the owner which seems a little pointless.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ruudfood said:


> EDIT: I also can't define myself as the owner which seems a little pointless.


How so?


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: I also can't define myself as the owner which seems a little pointless.
> ...


There's a button labelled "Define as owner". When I click it, it goes to a new page which says "Audi connect services set up successfully".

But when I go to Equipment Details it says: 
*Enable required*
To experience the full range of myAudi features, save your Audi partner and ask your partner to set you up as the key user.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can see both standard and optional purchased equipment on all my registered cars.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

me too. 
My TTS came from germany (former belonging to Audi fleet, so I am the 2nd owner), I went to my local Audi dealer where they linked the car to myself (they asked me evidence of this), since then I can see my car option list (and other) on myaudi page


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ruudfood said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Ruudfood said:
> ...


Yup. Exactly the same. (hence my screenshots)

Toshiba
+
Kevin34
Yeah mine was also part of Audi fleet (driver by one of the workers in the dealership) from Nuremberg Germany. 

I will try to ask another dealership and play dumb.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

It doesn't make sense that you can see the equipment list on the app but not on the website. They should share the data. But then the myAudi feature is inconsistent and a bit rubbish so perhaps we shouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

RUU I never tried to use the App to see the equipment. I will try now.

*EDIT: I can see the equipment from the MyAudi app. But not from the website. Its official, the website is garbage.
*
But then again the app is far from being anything than 2 out of 5 stars 

For TT this app is useless besides the Send to MyAudi location.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The only thing its any use for now is for streaming Napster from my phone which can be controlled by the MMI. Web radio too if you use it.
I had my dealer authorise me as the key user ages ago. Despite the guy saying that he knew how to do it and doing it right in front of me it didn't work. I seem to recall there was a key user agreement you had to sign up to as well, which I did before going to the dealer.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> The only thing its any use for now is for streaming Napster from my phone which can be controlled by the MMI. Web radio too if you use it.
> I had my dealer authorise me as the key user ages ago. Despite the guy saying that he knew how to do it and doing it right in front of me it didn't work. I seem to recall there was a key user agreement you had to sign up to as well, which I did before going to the dealer.


I did that. I think its the account verification. Now I have digitally signed docs verifying my account and ownership.

Still no bigge.
Since I can see all I want thru the app and not via website. Its obvious that the guy managed to set me as owner. Its the website that shat itself haha

P.s- TT being pioneer in the MMI touch and Connect tech. Its shame how little use you have. Not worth 500eur price for AudiConnect option. Over the years they keep removing features. Citing hw limitations.

Thank god I didnt pay for this car 1st hand.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Get used to it Captain. I got the Tech pack from new with mine nearly 4 years ago and I got about 3 years of full functionality out of the MMI / VC and the app etc. so I'm happy with that.
Like you say the old HW won't cope with new technology. Cars are going to be the same as your phone from now on. After about 3 years its going to start to lose more and more of its features until it just does the basics.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> Get used to it Captain. I got the Tech pack from new with mine nearly 4 years ago and I got about 3 years of full functionality out of the MMI / VC and the app etc. so I'm happy with that.
> Like you say the old HW won't cope with new technology. Cars are going to be the same as your phone from now on. After about 3 years its going to start to lose more and more of its features until it just does the basics.


All 100% true what you said. However, there should be a law citing that you are not allowed to sell something and then to flat out remove functionalities. Yes the tech is moving on. But you leave the old hardware to still do what they are designed to do.

The new gen tech should get more on top of what your old has, and its should be more: accurate, faster and better.

But to have someone pay for something that was stated to do X or Y. And then to take it away.... not fair tbh.

It should be like a TV. Despite being old, it still shows channels and picture. The new one does it better. But you dont suddenly just wake up one day and Samsung is like.. "we updated your firmware. New min res is 4K. Lol this thing is an oversized radio now. Enjoy" 

Having emergence of new 8k resolution and Youtube allowing 8K videos, shouldn't mean that your 4 year old phone with HD screen needs to have its Youtube app removed. Just cap it at HD resolution max.


----------

